# Happier days to come?



## Dr. Pax (Jun 9, 2017)

https://www.recode.net/2017/7/25/16023106/uber-driver-180-days-of-change-customer-support

Few extracts:

_"In the past, if a rider was charged extra, for instance, because a driver needed to take a longer route to avoid things like construction or traffic, the fare for both the driver and rider would be reduced. Now, the company will simply reduce the rider's fare while paying the driver the same amount, since it's something that's out of the driver's control."_

_"As of today, drivers can also expect three new policy changes: A quicker review of licenses and other documents when registering to drive, protection of their ratings against things they can't control like being given wrong directions by the in-app navigation, and the ability to adjust fares for trips through the app."_

_"Over the next few months, the company will also start paying drivers for returning lost items to riders and providing around-the-clock phone support as well as the ability to schedule in-person appointments at driver support centers called Greenlight hubs through the app."
_
Let's see when all these nice changes take effect Down Under...
_

_


----------



## Uber Doobie (Mar 21, 2017)

Dr. Pax said:


> https://www.recode.net/2017/7/25/16023106/uber-driver-180-days-of-change-customer-support
> 
> Few extracts:
> 
> ...


Ok, So lets be positive . . . . sound promising . . . . the proof will be in the pudding


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

we all know thats all bullshit


----------



## Uber Doobie (Mar 21, 2017)

uber_driver said:


> we all know thats all bullshit





uber_driver said:


> we all know thats all bullshit


Maybe I should have said pile of Bullsuit rather than pudding


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

Uber Doobie said:


> Maybe I should have said pile of Bullsuit rather than pudding


sorry i said it first?


----------

